# Is this a safe cut?



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Is this a safe method of cutting three rails to exactly equal dimensions?










This is just a demonstration image. I'm not actually making that cut
until I know whether or not it's safe. And I know there are other 
methods I could use. Just curious about this in particular.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Me too. Let er rip


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uh! Let 'er crosscut. 
Bill


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks plenty safe, as long as there's plenty of clearance to the right of the blade so the cut offs don't get caught.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I let em rip, or rather cross. Worked really well to create three identical lengths.

Thanks!


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

If you're not sure about it, don't do it!

Why not set up a stop on your sled's fence and do them one at a time? I realize the pieces are longer than the fence, but you can clamp an L-shaped extension to the fence to get the length you need. That has the added benefit of not having to worry about ensuring the far ends are perfectly aligned when you gang-clamp them.


----------

